
Smart TV hack embeds attack code into broadcast signal - danboarder
https://arstechnica.com/security/2017/03/smart-tv-hack-embeds-attack-code-into-broadcast-signal-no-access-required/
======
K0balt
This would be an effective way for an advanced adversary to suddenly estlish a
powerful distributed frontline of bots, by infiltrating, say, the CNN or ESPN
feed. Depending on the signal detail, it might be possible to feed it into an
audio or visual source being filmed, though that seems doubtful.

